

The Standard Hotel - HTML5 Video Loop and changes with time of day - cowholio4
http://standardhotels.com/

======
cowholio4
I saw that kickstarter team page and it reminded me of the standard hotel's
website.

I think they have 3 sets of videos for morning, noon and night that correspond
to the location's time. It's pretty fun.

~~~
cowholio4
Actually they have about 4 sets.

I went through the loops and there about 80 of them.

